# Auroras  as Armed over land comand and controll aircraft



## avn514 (27 Jul 2005)

I was just wondering about every ones oppinion of using the CP-140 Aurora as an over land armed comand and controll aircraft...

Apparently the new CDS  enjoyed using the American P-3's in Op Apollo for that roll. He has put a push on the AIMP upgrades which include the self protection package and the EO/IR camera system...


Well have fun with this one guys
cheers


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (28 Jul 2005)

The Orion worked very, very well for some US/coalition operations in Afghanistan...  Long endurance, good sensors, good comms.  A good idea.  I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (28 Jul 2005)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> The Orion worked very, very well for some US/coalition operations in Afghanistan...   Long endurance, good sensors, good comms.   A good idea.   I'll leave it at that.



If you can comment, what did they arm them with:  Small Diameter Bombs?



Matthew.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (28 Jul 2005)

Cdn Blackshirt said:
			
		

> If you can comment, what did they arm them with:   Small Diameter Bombs?
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew.



Aesop? What do you think? Could we put HARM or Mavericks on a CP140?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (29 Jul 2005)

USN Orions were used for overwatch and command and control for a variety of ops, not for bomb-dropping.  As I said, it was very, very effective.


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Jul 2005)

IIRC, Aurora has the same wpns payload on its hardpoints as Predator B, about 3,000lbs.  There's some wiring for Harpoon but it would have to be modified from its current config to take something like SLAM/SLAM-ER, etc...

I think the 140's strongest strengths would be the MX-20 EO/IR pod (w/ spotlight SAR-radar) and the C2 capability (V/UHF-multiband, HF, HaveQuick, Vinson, L4,L11,L16 and L22)...the classic "C4ISR" role that folks are bandying about these days.  The self-defence suite will still take several years to come...USN P3's had much of the gear already, although I do believe they were also missing some RF/ECM gear compared to other aircraft that have gone into theatre (a la C130's)

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## aesop081 (4 Aug 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Aesop? What do you think? Could we put HARM or Mavericks on a CP140?



We are focusing more and more towards overland support, that is a fact.  There have already been trials of the MX-20 in that environment.  I cannot comment on the capabilities of the MX-20 ( for security reasons).

SAR/ISAR will go along way to improving our support capabilities to land ops.

I have not heard any talk so far as to employing us as a weapons platform but it may be in the works.  I have pictures of CP-140s loaded with conventional bombs and we have the capability to use AGM-84s but it would require some changes to use weapons such as SLAM and SLAM-ER.

As for link and comms capabilities, i must decline to comment for obvious resons.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (18 Aug 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> We are focusing more and more towards overland support, that is a fact.   *There have already been trials of the MX-20 in that environment.   I cannot comment on the capabilities of the MX-20 ( for security reasons).*
> 
> SAR/ISAR will go along way to improving our support capabilities to land ops.
> 
> ...


We're dropping recon turrets on Afghanis?  No wonder we're having budget problems....



M.   ;D


----------



## aesop081 (18 Aug 2005)

Cdn Blackshirt said:
			
		

> We're dropping recon turrets on Afghanis?   No wonder we're having budget problems....
> 
> 
> 
> M.     ;D




 :


----------



## mover1 (18 Aug 2005)

And to think AESOP remustered OUT of the Army. 
If we do use the CP-140 for overland support will that mean you will lose the toaster or will it be upgraded to a boiling vessel for IMP's, as well does this mean that a NAV's first duty will be to navigate rather than make toast.

How well do sonobouys work in the desert compared to the ocean. 
Are you guys going to get all gung ho on us and beat me up in the mess.
 :dontpanic:


----------



## aesop081 (18 Aug 2005)

mover1 said:
			
		

> And to think AESOP remustered OUT of the Army.
> If we do use the CP-140 for overland support will that mean you will lose the toaster or will it be upgraded to a boiling vessel for IMP's, as well does this mean that a NAV's first duty will be to navigate rather than make toast.
> 
> How well do sonobouys work in the desert compared to the ocean.
> ...



I think you are about 1245 posts froma beating  ;D


----------



## mover1 (18 Aug 2005)

1244 after this one........


----------



## McG (21 Aug 2005)

> *Squadron retired after 64 years*
> Fighting Swordfish battled Nazi U-boats
> _The Canadian Press
> Tuesday, August 02, 2005_
> ...


----------



## aesop081 (21 Aug 2005)

YUP...that was my sqn......

moving on to demons now


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (1 Sep 2005)

Hope you enjoy the place  ;D


----------



## TCBF (1 Sep 2005)

Aircrew asking for Arid Region CADPAT flightsuits yet?

Be an amazing LCF to hop to an Army base on a Friday afternoon, hit the messes with those suits and watch us pongos turn green.

 ;D

Tom


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Sep 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Aircrew asking for Arid Region CADPAT flightsuits yet?
> 
> Be an amazing LCF to hop to an Army base on a Friday afternoon, hit the messes with those suits and watch us pongos turn green.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, some folks up in the puzzle palace maintain that cam can't be printed on NOMEX (notwithstanding the example of US ABDU I showed one LCol...) ...well, that and they seem to have an outright hatred for Tac Hel folks, many of whom (myself included) associate themselves more closely with the Army than they do with the Air Force.  For that reason, I'll be taking a set of US SOF flight suits (lt.wt. tan NOMEX) with me in a few weeks...the heck with folks who have issues with supporting folks on the front line...

...maybe when I get board, I'll take some fabric paint to my flight suit and try to make CADPAT(AR) myself...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cheers,
Duey


----------



## TCBF (3 Sep 2005)

Hey, don't forget to tear the chest pockets off your shirt, sew them on your sleeves, and cut the outer four rings off the brim of your CADPAT hat.  

 ;D

Tom


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Sep 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Hey, don't forget to tear the chest pockets off your shirt, sew them on your sleeves, and cut the outer four rings off the brim of your CADPAT hat.
> 
> ;D
> 
> Tom



Tom, will do!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...maybe I can also roll up my pants above my knees and wear my CF oxfords and those freakin' long tan socks.... >

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Sep 2005)

Duey said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, some folks up in the puzzle palace maintain that cam can't be printed on NOMEX (notwithstanding the example of US ABDU I showed one LCol...) ...well, that and they seem to have an outright hatred for Tac Hel folks, many of whom (myself included) associate themselves more closely with the Army than they do with the Air Force.   For that reason, I'll be taking a set of US SOF flight suits (lt.wt. tan NOMEX) with me in a few weeks...the heck with folks who have issues with supporting folks on the front line...
> 
> ...maybe when I get *bored*, I'll take some fabric paint to my flight suit and try to make CADPAT(AR) myself...
> 
> ...



DOH!  Time to go back to school...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*edit for really, really bad spelling*


----------

